# Smokinj, a true BOTL!



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Recently I got ripped off by someone who is now banned due to bad trading. I tried to buy a box of LGC Serie R, but never got it. Nor did I get my money back. 

Water under the bridge for me, but not for Smokinj. This BOTL went above and beyond to help in a way that only a true BOTL can. He sent me a BOMB of Serie R LGC #6 and $7s!!! This was totally unexpected, and I don't know what to say. 

Not only that, but these sticks are from 2001! WOW! 

Thank you David! 

There is one missing from the pic, I just had to fire one up hehe. That was a 3 hour smoke! OMG, yum! 

Hmmmm.... This kind of generosity needs to be shared. Time to plan a LGC herf with some of my buds!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That David has a way of making things right huh????


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great BOTL


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

David is definitely certified


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great BOTL...that is a great story form what sounds like a great person!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice job David!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

David is an incredible BOTL with a generous heart! Those are mighty tasty!!! Enjoy man!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> David is definitely certified


You got that right Harvey:smoke::roflmao:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang... nice to hear smokingj was picking up the slack for you.

Congrats on the hit and yes smokingj is def a true BOTL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, David is a class act.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice hit, SmokinJ FTW!


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

Serie R LGC #4 and 5, are my favorites, also like 6 and 7's


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

That is awesome, way to go!!!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

smokinj is infact a true BOTL....pictures to come to prove it.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

My hats off to you David!!! You are a class act.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

David knows, not too long ago he was on your end of a bad trade as well. He is a true BOTL and very generous.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a standup act.....thanks David for keepin' the "Brother" in BOTL. You become a BOTL Role Model.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

smokinj is one of a kind!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job David


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice David. That was truly a noble act - one of many I've seen you do, and you ask nothing in return. My hats off to you...you are a kind brother indeed.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job David!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Dave is a class act!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

David is just a great guy!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice job David! Good hit


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice Save From A Great BOTL!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

David is a great BOTL! From 2001 - they must be fantastic!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokinj is absolutely fantastic! WOW!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice and a well deserved hit.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very generous. Great sticks also.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats great! Way to go David!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit and well deserved


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

David, nice Brotherman, very nice.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

SmokinJ is a class act all the way. He helped me out with a cigar box I was lookig for and never asked for anything in return.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

First class hit.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Job David!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm gonna try those soon..,


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

David is the man!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

The generocity of the members here is unrivaled... Nice going David.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Very Nice Smoke , in fact i just had burned one of the LGC's last night .... very nice ......


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go Smokinj. That was an awesome hit.


----------

